# This woman is hot



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Lol discuss? She is in a toothpaste commercial of all things but damn, every time I see it I am stunned by how lovely she looks.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Her smile reminds me of The Joker.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Caroline Ford? The actress?......also this is the toothpaste I use, highly recommend.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Her smile reminds me of The Joker.


Watch the youtube, it shows it better.. Thats kind of a bad frame of it.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Her smile reminds me of The Joker.


Knew it looked familiar! But, just to not bash on her, she is pretty.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I hate people that constantly smile in ads they creep me out.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Her smile reminds me of The Joker.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I wish my teeth were that white. I mean, mine aren't bad, but like... I want to blind people with my smile.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Watch the youtube, it shows it better.. Thats kind of a bad frame of it.


Yeah, it was a little better. But what's been seen can't be unseen.



Fey said:


> Knew it looked familiar! But, just to not bash on her, she is pretty.


She definitely is pretty.



Shawn81 said:


>


He could use some of that toothpaste.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

She's alright.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah, so?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

flo is a lot better


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Orbiter said:


> Yeah, so?


Lol I dunno, its late and I wanted to share haha.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> flo is a lot better


I agree, Flo always struck me as someone I could trust. This lady scares me. She looks like some sort of harpy preparing to feast on my eyeballs in that last pic.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Cashel said:


> I agree, Flo always struck me as someone I could trust. This lady scares me.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I hate how the resize screws up 90% of the time.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


> Lol I dunno, its late and I wanted to share haha.


Nah, it's cool.
I don't know if I am mad for some reason or just bored right now, I just write rubbish...
I'll go to sleep, good night to you all.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Caroline Ford? The actress?......also this is the toothpaste I use, highly recommend.


I don't think that is her name.. If I google that none of those look like her. I use that one too but only recently, its actually not bad.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Meh. 

She looks fine I suppose.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

She scares the hell out of me.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

smiles with teeth like that are creepy af


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

She's a pretty girl - but her smile is sort of ferocious. Plus it looks like she could probably swallow a bus if she had to.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Her smile reminds me of The Joker.


Lol I was gonna say that.

She is pretty just that huge smile looks a bit creepy. But keep in mind she is trying to show off all the teeth she can because the toothpaste is what gave her those white teeth.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Kinda freaky smile .


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> Her smile reminds me of The Joker.


Glad i'm not the only one who thought that.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I think this is her. Daniella Rabbani. Not sure though. :stu

http://www.ispot.tv/topic/actor-actress/LJo/daniella-rabbani
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm4313350/


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

don said:


> She's a pretty girl - but her smile is sort of ferocious. Plus it looks like she could probably swallow a bus if she had to.


Yeah. Or. Something.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> flo is a lot better


Their insurance is ****ty, but it's cheap.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

people are animals and their teeth are like little horns that grow in their mouth. often they are slightly discoloured or transparent. their shape can be variable. i downloaded this firmware update ages ago (it had gotten corrupted)

people with pure white teeth like that, it reminds me of a toilet bowl. i could sit on her face and wait for a while, strain a bit, get up and walk away and call phantom poo


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Ah, not for me I guess. Don't really see her as attractive. Maybe the smile isn't too nice. *shrug*


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Not bad...but not hot.


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

maybe she has ugly rest of body, but pretty face for dem blowjobs


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Out of all the hot women out there you find yours on a toothpaste commercial? lmao


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

don said:


> Plus it looks like she could probably swallow a bus if she had to.


That's good news if you're well hung.

Anyway, joker lady doesn't do anything for me. Not a fan of girls whos smile makes them look like they're ready to stab you 99 times.

That last picture man...didn't right click, save picture as.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Here's the thing.

She's TOO perfect/airbrushed.

I feel like I'm looking at something fake, and I'm not really all that attracted.

Beauty is in the unique flaws and features.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

She'll be attractive in real life, I'm sure, but in dental adverts everyone looks like a terrifying robot sent to destroy Humanity.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I dunno, I kinda want to ruin her teeth. They're like perfectly lined up dominoes that you have to knock down. 

Don't judge me.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> She'll be attractive in real life, I'm sure, but in dental adverts everyone looks like a terrifying robot sent to destroy Humanity.


Thank you! I knew it reminded me of someone. I just couldn't quite put my finger on it.










It was either that or the Mouth of Sauron.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

Does nothing for me. Pretty plain and 'girl next door'.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> maybe she has ugly rest of body, but pretty face for dem blowjobs












gross



Persephone The Dread said:


> She'll be attractive in real life, I'm sure, but in dental adverts everyone looks like a terrifying robot sent to destroy Humanity.


 :lol
You are right! Terrifying robots since the good ol' days...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

truant said:


> Thank you! I knew it reminded me of someone. I just couldn't quite put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The toothpaste advert is secretly a trailer for the next Terminator film.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nah. This is the hottest female. Elegant and doesn't need to dress trampy to look sexy.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Damn you guys are picky.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

looks kinda creepy



gopherinferno said:


> flo is a lot better


that's what it reminded me of too.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

She's cougar eyed and clearly insane, but yeah, she's nice.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Never trust a person who smiles with both their top and bottom teeth.


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

sio said:


> Never trust a person who smiles with both their top and bottom teeth.


They'll prolly bite you.


----------



## helpthis (Aug 3, 2015)

the feminazi's are coming for this thread guys, post quickly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

helpthis said:


> the feminazi's are coming for this thread guys, post quickly.


What are you talking about? I reckon I know but let's hear this.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

helpthis said:


> the feminazi's are coming for this thread guys, post quickly.


I think the feminazi's are irrelevant in this situation.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

This thread is little more than spam now.


----------

